# New to me Lemond Zurich



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

I have been wanting a steel bike to hang with the other bikes for a ride or two a week so I got lucky today and found this nice example on CL, it is in very good condition and has a new Ultegra set up on it as the PO wanted 10 speeds instead of 9, also came with a wireless cat eye and new Ultegra pedals. Can't wait to ride it Tomorrow!


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

Very nice! Great-looking bike. 

Any plans to convert it back towards its stock condition?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

I'd level the saddle, pump up the front tire, and put black bar tape on it.

then I'd ride the hell out of it.

what's the story on the Camaro...? looks fast.


----------



## 768Q (Jun 23, 2012)

Flieger67 said:


> Very nice! Great-looking bike.
> 
> Any plans to convert it back towards its stock condition?


Yes, I plan on putting the grey Ultegra componets on a new 2012 Cervelo frame I am putting together and find some nice clean 9 speed Ultegra on ebay or locally to put it back to stock.



Oxtox said:


> I'd level the saddle, pump up the front tire, and put black bar tape on it.
> 
> then I'd ride the hell out of it.
> 
> what's the story on the Camaro...? looks fast.


Yes, put a new tube in it after that picture, adjusted the seat and rode it 21 miles yesterday on one of my loops with a 18.6 average smiling all the way.

That is my tube chassis '70 Dodge Challenger drag car runs 9.0's at 148 that is were my name is from as 768Q is my NHRA # .















Thanks for the compliments I think this one is a keeper.

Keith


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

768Q said:


> That is my tube chassis '70 Dodge Challenger drag car runs 9.0's at 148 that is were my name is from as 768Q is my NHRA # .
> 
> View attachment 288763
> View attachment 288764


sorry for the mis-identification on your car. any ride that requires a parachute is cool with me...


----------

